# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η συγκατοίκηση

## Georgia_io

Η μέρα της συγκατοίκησης έφτασε!!! Αύριο τα μικρούλια μου θα μοιράζονται το ίδιο σπιτάκι, το οποίο σήμερα καθαρίστηκε πολύ καλά και τα περιμένει!!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## zack27

Αντε με το καλο Γεωργια!!!!!!!! περιμενουμε τις εξελιξεις!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Αν δεν το κατάλαβες ή δεν το σκέφτηκες, θέλουμε να βάλεις τον Στάθη να βιντεοσκοπεί όλη την διαδικασία μέχρι το τελικό κλείσιμο του πορτακίου!!! Με το καλό να έρθει το αύριο να καμαρώσουμε τα μικρά σου!!!*  :31212:

----------


## Georgia_io

> *Αν δεν το κατάλαβες ή δεν το σκέφτηκες, θέλουμε να βάλεις τον Στάθη να βιντεοσκοπεί όλη την διαδικασία μέχρι το τελικό κλείσιμο του πορτακίου!!! Με το καλό να έρθει το αύριο να καμαρώσουμε τα μικρά σου!!!*


Τι υπονοείς κακιασμένε Γιαννάκη; (Ο Στάθης δεν θα είναι, μόνη θα κάνω τη διαδικασία)

----------


## nuntius

*Δεν υποννόησα ότι θα τα κακοποιήσεις μωρέεεεεεεεεε... απλά να δούμε τις πρώτες αντιδράσεις τους...χεχεχε
*

----------


## mitsman

Με το καλο!!! ανυπομονω για την εξελιξη τους!!!!
Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!

----------


## Georgia_io

> *Δεν υποννόησα ότι θα τα κακοποιήσεις μωρέεεεεεεεεε... απλά να δούμε τις πρώτες αντιδράσεις τους...χεχεχε
> *


Έλα τώρα...πες ότι θέλεις να με δεις να τα κυνηγάω στα κλουβιά και να με δαγκώνουν... :Ρ

----------


## Georgia_io

Τα πρώτα μας λεπτά μαζί  :Happy:  (Ελπίζω να μη αρχίσουν τσακωμοί...)

Μαμά Μαρία - Καρολίνα δες μας!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω,τι κουκλακια ειναι αυτα βρε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????

Να σου ζησουν,ευχομαι να ταιριαξουν σαν χαρακτηρες και να σου κανουν γλυκους γλυκους απογονους!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Αχουυυυ η μπαλίτσα μουυυυυ!! Καλέ τι όμορφο σπιτικό είναι αυτό που έφτιαξες στα παιδιά σου?? Πανέμορφο! Και από οτι είδα ο Sheldon σαν κύριος παραχώρησε μία θεσούλα στη μικρή μπαλίτσα για να μένει! Μια χαρά!!! Φτου φτου καλά φαίνεται να τα πάνε, θέλουν λίγο χρόνο για να καθορίσει ο ένας στον άλλο τη θέση του και μετά όλα μια χαρά θα είναι! Να μας βγει και τσαχπίνικο θηλυκό το μικρό και θα δούμε αυγουλάκιαααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Ξεθαρρεψαν λιγάκι, πλησιάζει το ένα το άλλο, έδωσαν και φιλακια...αν μπορέσω να τραβηξω και άλλο γίνεται πριν κοιμηθούν θα ανεβασω, αλλιώς αύριο. Ο Σελντον κάνει απο ένα νευρικό κράξιμο αλλα δεν το μαλωνει, προσπαθεί να το γνωρίσει απο ότι καταλαβα

----------


## zack27

πανεμορφα!!!!!!!1 ελπιζω ολα θα πανε καλα και θα ταιριαξουν μια χαρουλα!!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Τα χαζεύω και γελάω...Κάθε φορά που πάει να φάει το ένα, πάει στην άλλη ταΐστρα να φάει και το άλλο. Είναι στη πατήθρα το ένα, πλησιάζει και το άλλο

----------


## maria-karolina

Ανέβασε μας πολλά βιντεάκιααααααααααααααααα  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> Ανέβασε μας πολλά βιντεάκιααααααααααααααααα  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Απειρα να μην σου πω καλυτερα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια χαρά τα βλέπω καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## giok

Απίστευτα είναι!!! Άντε να τα βρουν & να περνάνε τέλεια!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Ακόμα 5 λεπτάκια...  :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

ειναι γλυκες...μπουκιτσες.. :Happy: ..

να συνεχισεις το upload...αλλααααα θα προτεινα να μας παρουσιασεις και τις φωτο απο τα αλμπουμ που βρισκονται στο επιπλο.. :Happy: ...εεε τι λες.. :Happy: .. ::

----------


## Georgia_io

Χαχαχα....θέλεις και φωτο απο τα άλμπουμ; Μμμμ....ίσως ανεβασω καμία στην κατάλληλη κατηγορία να με δείτε μικρούλα  :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

ξερω τι ζηταω.. :Stick Out Tongue: ....θα περιμενω... :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Κουκλάκια και τα 2 τους Γεωργία !!!!!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

νομιζω οτι ταιριαξαν πολυ καλα τα δυο τους  :winky:  :winky:  :winky: 

μπραβο τους !!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> νομιζω οτι ταιριαξαν πολυ καλα τα δυο τους 
> 
> μπραβο τους !!!!!!


Εεεε,το προσπαθούν.....  :Happy: 

Ένα σημερινό βιντεάκι
Στο 2:00..."Μπορεί να είμαι μικρό, αλλά δεν θα μου πάρεις τον αέρα...  :Stick Out Tongue:  "

----------


## nuntius

Πωωωωωω...τσαουσάκι το κοριτσάκι σου...μια χαρά θα τα πάνε...από πίσω της θα τρέχει το αντράκι σου... να τα χαίρεσαι τα ζουζούνια σου, Γωγούλα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> Πωωωωωω...τσαουσάκι το κοριτσάκι σου...μια χαρά θα τα πάνε...από πίσω της θα τρέχει το αντράκι σου... να τα χαίρεσαι τα ζουζούνια σου, Γωγούλα!!!!!!!!!!!


Δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι κοριτσάκι ή αγοράκι ακόμα Γιαννάκη, αλλά ότι και να 'ναι, ο Sheldon δεν έχει λόγο για ακόμη μια φορά... (το ίδιο γινόταν και με την Penny)

----------


## maria-karolina

Ποιό μικρό? Αυτό??  Αυτό δεν είναι οτι φαίνεται!!! Δε το λυπάμαι καθόλου! Τον κακομοίρη τον Sheldon λυπάμαι...

----------


## Georgia_io

> Ποιό μικρό? Αυτό??  Αυτό δεν είναι οτι φαίνεται!!! Δε το λυπάμαι καθόλου! Τον κακομοίρη τον Sheldon λυπάμαι...


Πάντως η μεταφορά του από το ένα κλουβί στο άλλο ήταν πανεύκολη. και δεν δάγκωσε καθόλου

----------


## maria-karolina

Αλήθεια??? Μπράβο! Κατάφερες να το ηρεμήσεις λιγάκι απότι φαίνεται γιατί εμένα με είχε καταδαγκώσει το χαζό!

----------


## Georgia_io

> Αλήθεια??? Μπράβο! Κατάφερες να το ηρεμήσεις λιγάκι απότι φαίνεται γιατί εμένα με είχε καταδαγκώσει το χαζό!


Ήμερο δεν το λες...δεν πλησιάζεται εύκολα, αλλά στο βλέμμα του βλέπω τη ζήλεια κάθε φορά που δίνω κεχρί στον Sheldon,αλλά είναι διστακτικό ακόμα


Στο ίδιο κλαδάκι χωρίς τσακωμούς...

----------


## maria-karolina

Ρε το θεωρώ πολύυυ όμορφο! Πραγματικά!

----------


## Georgia_io

> Ρε το θεωρώ πολύυυ όμορφο! Πραγματικά!


Φτου φτου μη το ματιάξεις...  :Happy: 

Δυστυχώς Σ/Κ θα τα αποχωριστώ (μένω Θεσ/νίκη), οπότε τα νέα μας από Δευτέρα  :Happy:

----------


## Georgia_io

Σήμερα  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

Μια χαρα τα βλεπω Γιωργια!!! μπραβο!!!
τα πανε καλα μεταξυ τους ε?

----------


## Georgia_io

> Μια χαρα τα βλεπω Γιωργια!!! μπραβο!!!
> τα πανε καλα μεταξυ τους ε?


Αυτές τις μέρες καλύτερα μπορώ να πω  :Happy:  Θα δείξει!!!

----------


## parrotfeathers

Πολυ ομορφα και μου αρεσε πολυ η μεσαια πατηθρα-σκαλα και πως κουνιεται οταν σκαρφαλωνουν πανω της.  :Happy: 

Μια φιλικη συμβουλη αν θελεις. Βγαλε τον καθρεφτη, δεν τα εξυπηρετει καπου κι εξαλλου εχουν παρεα το ενα το αλλο. Υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που ο καθρεφτης εχει κανει κακο.

----------


## Georgia_io

> Πολυ ομορφα και μου αρεσε πολυ η μεσαια πατηθρα-σκαλα και πως κουνιεται οταν σκαρφαλωνουν πανω της. 
> 
> Μια φιλικη συμβουλη αν θελεις. Βγαλε τον καθρεφτη, δεν τα εξυπηρετει καπου κι εξαλλου εχουν παρεα το ενα το αλλο. Υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που ο καθρεφτης εχει κανει κακο.


Ποιον καθρέφτη;;;  :: 

Η σκάλα στη μέση ήταν με το κλουβί και όλα τρελαίνονται με αυτή  :Happy:  Πήραμε το ίδιο κλουβί και για τα μικρά του φίλου μου και αμέσως κόλλησαν με τη σκάλα.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> ποιον καθρέφτη;;; 
> 
> η σκάλα στη μέση ήταν με το κλουβί και όλα τρελαίνονται με αυτή  πήραμε το ίδιο κλουβί και για τα μικρά του φίλου μου και αμέσως κόλλησαν με τη σκάλα.


νομιζω πως ειδα ενα κιτρινο καθρεφτακι απο την αλλη πλευρα της πατηθρας εκει που βρισκεται η μπανιερα? δεν βλεπω καλα ισως? τι ειναι εκεινο το κιτρινο που φαινεται εκει πισω?

----------


## Georgia_io

> νομιζω πως ειδα ενα κιτρινο καθρεφτακι απο την αλλη πλευρα της πατηθρας εκει που βρισκεται η μπανιερα? δεν βλεπω καλα ισως? τι ειναι εκεινο το κιτρινο που φαινεται εκει πισω?


Ααα...κατάλαβα τι λες...πετρούλα για το ράμφος τους είναι... (ούτε που την άγγιξαν αλλά τέλος πάντων)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να τα χαιρεσε και τα 2 μαζι τωρα!!! μια χαρα ειναι!!!!!

----------


## nuntius

πολύ κουκλιά τα μικρά σου, γωγούλα!!! μόνο που ο σελντονάκος νομίζω το παίζει τσαμπουκάς;;; όλο τρώει και το διώχνει το κορίτσι...αν δε μαζευτεί θα τον κάνω μπουγάτσα...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maria-karolina

Πες τα πες τα Γιαννάκη μου! Δε μου το προσέχει το κορίτσι μου (ο Θεός  να το κάνει) ο Sheldonakos και με στενοχωρεί! χαχαχαχ

----------


## Georgia_io

Πιστέψτε, το μικρό δεν έχει να φοβηθεί κανέναν!!! Μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει!!! (Έχει πιάσει και το σημείο που κοιμόταν ο Sheldon το βράδυ, και ο Sheldon κιχ δεν βγάζει...)

Άσχετο, δεν ξεκαρδίζεστε όταν βλέπετε το μικρό να πηγαίνει πέρα  - δώθε στη σκάλα;;;  ::

----------


## Georgia_io

Κάναμε μπανάκιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nuntius

Μήπως την επόμενη φορά να βάλεις 2 μπανιέρες...;;; Η κυρία πήρε προτεραιότητα μέχρι και στα παπαγαλοδεδομένα... αλλού δεν τσαμπουκαλεύεται... αλλά στη μπανιέρα μονοπώλιο...  ::

----------


## Georgia_io

> Μήπως την επόμενη φορά να βάλεις 2 μπανιέρες...;;; Η κυρία πήρε προτεραιότητα μέχρι και στα παπαγαλοδεδομένα... αλλού δεν τσαμπουκαλεύεται... αλλά στη μπανιέρα μονοπώλιο...


Είναι άτιμο σου λέω το μικρό....  :Happy:

----------


## Georgia_io

Μπανάκι σε μεγαλύτερη μπανιέρααααα!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Μπράβο,πολύ χαίρομαι για την εξέλιξη και που τα πάνε καλά τα μικρά σου Γεωργία !

Μακάρι να βγούν και ζευγαράκι να ολοκληρωθεί το όνειρο !!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

πωπω είναι πανέμορφα!!! ιδικά εκεί που κάνουν μπανακι!!!¨κάθομαι και χαζεύω τα βίντεο.Μακάρι το ονυρο που έχεις ,να γίνουν ζευγαράκι να πραγματοποιείθει

----------


## Georgia_io

Δύο μπανιέρες στο κλουβί, αλλά όχι... Εμείς να μαλώσουμε για τη μία και μάλιστα για τη μικρότερη...

Γελάστε με τα καμώματά μας!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

χαχαχα.....Δεν παιζονται....Και 10 να ειχε θα πλακωνοντουσαν για την ιδια

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ τερατάκια τα μπατζάκια.....!!!! Έχουν πολύ γέλιο! Γεωργία να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Τέλεια είναι τα ζουζούνια μου!! Κατά βάθος αγαπιούνται, είμαι σίγουρη!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γεωργία δεν χορταίνεις να τα βλέπεις!!!!!!!! Πολύ γέλιο!!!!! να τα χαίρεσαι τα ζουζούνια σου!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Με Χούντα τρελανει τα άτιμα  :Happy:

----------

